# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  نحوه ساخت فایل setup برای برنامه ای که از database استفاده میکند؟

## Mehran27364

من یک برنامه به زبان C#‎ نوشته ام که از پایگاه داده های SQL Server استفاده می کند.
  1-چگونه می توانم برنامه setup  آن را بنویسم بدون اینکه نیاز باشد SQL Server  در کامپیوتر مقصد نصب بشود؟
  2-اگر نیاز به نصب SQL Server باشد، چگونه برنامه setup من به صورت اتوماتیک و به وسیله کد میتواند پایگاه داده من را در SQL Server کامپیوتر مقصد Attach  کند(مثلا با کلیک کردن یک دکمه و اجرای کد آن)؟
  3-نحوه انتقال اطلاعات یک جدول یک پایگاه داده ها به فایل Excell  یا Word ؟

----------


## sunn789

سلام 
اگه از ورژن اکسپرس استفاده کردی میتنی از این فیلم کمک بگیری
http://www.internationalsell.com/jar...forProject.wmv

----------


## debugger

> من یک برنامه به زبان C#‎‎ نوشته ام که از پایگاه داده های SQL Server استفاده می کند.
>   1-چگونه می توانم برنامه setup  آن را بنویسم بدون اینکه نیاز باشد SQL Server  در کامپیوتر مقصد نصب بشود؟
>   2-اگر نیاز به نصب SQL Server باشد، چگونه برنامه setup من به صورت اتوماتیک و به وسیله کد میتواند پایگاه داده من را در SQL Server کامپیوتر مقصد Attach  کند(مثلا با کلیک کردن یک دکمه و اجرای کد آن)؟
>   3-نحوه انتقال اطلاعات یک جدول یک پایگاه داده ها به فایل Excell  یا Word ؟


جواب سوال 1 ) بدون نصب sql (هر ورژنی) امکان پذیر نیست

جواب 2 ) attach را می تونی به عهده خود برنامه بزاری نه ستاپ (البته به نظرم من اینی که گفتم راحته)، در صورتی که از اکسپرس استفاده کنید میشه ستاپ گذاشت در غیر این صورت باید جداگانه نصب شود

جواب 3 ) ربطی به عنوان تاپیک نداره . جستجو کنید کدهاش در تالار هست

----------


## Mehran27364

سلام نتوانستم فایلت را داونلود کنم
آقا/خانم 
SUN789

----------


## alex_kh58

احیانن این بدردتون میخوره
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=139529

----------

